# Digital Download NOT supported with this book ??????



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I use an original Kindle fire and I;ve never ran into the above message from Amazon before ... I attempted to buy 3 books and have them delivered first to my Fire then to my ipad ...never happened once in the past but it happened 3 times...? Told me I could use my computer and download the book however...

Just want ot know what was going on... I did not use my computer but IF I did could I have then used my kindle to search my library then downloaded the book...

Confused old man..lol

Bob G


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob327 said:


> I use an original Kindle fire and I;ve never ran into the above message from Amazon before ... I attempted to buy 3 books and have them delivered first to my Fire then to my ipad ...never happened once in the past but it happened 3 times...? Told me I could use my computer and download the book however...
> 
> Just want ot know what was going on... I did not use my computer but IF I did could I have then used my kindle to search my library then downloaded the book...
> 
> ...


Can you tell us which books? I've not seen this before....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can you tell us which books? I've not seen this before....


Neither have I.

There are some things that are quite large files and/or active content that might be limited to downloading via wifi. So if you were not on wifi but on 3G/4G they wouldn't come.

Or it could be there was an issue with your network. . .. .or with Amazon's servers.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll have to check to see what the actual books were..  BUT I was on WiFi ....  

Still scratching my head  ?  

Bob G


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Could it be that they were books with active content? Books with active content apparently cannot be downloaded to the original Kindle Fire, according to this page:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200729530

Pertinent paragraph, midway down the above page.



> Content purchased from the Kindle Store can be downloaded to your Kindle, or Kindle compatible device, as long as you've registered the device to the Amazon account that purchased the Kindle content. There is no limit on the number of times eligible Kindle content title can be downloaded to a registered Kindle device, but there may be limits on the number of devices (usually 6) that can simultaneously use a single book. *Note that Kindle active content is not currently available for Kindle Fire.*


Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

He said he had the same error with his IPad though. That would just be using the Kindle App, so it should not be limited. At least that would be my guess.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> He said he had the same error with his IPad though. That would just be using the Kindle App, so it should not be limited. At least that would be my guess.


Through doing the Daily Deal, I've seen books offered (mostly children's books) that had active content and weren't available to the iPad either, even though you would think they were. I'd be interested in knowing which books.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are two more links that deal with active content and compatible devices:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?&nodeId=200505220

http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2011/10/02/what-you-cannot-do-with-the-kindle-apps/

Betsy


----------

